
Teletext Bad Apple - bemmu
https://bitshifters.github.io/posts/prods/bs-badapple.html
======
aarroyoc
Very cool! I spent a lot of my youth navigating Teletext. Also lots of people
doesn't seem to realize that Teletext is still alive and updated daily in some
European countries like Spain.

~~~
sjmulder
It's still hugely popular in the Netherlands, but somewhat ironically mostly
viewed through the web or apps. I wrote a simple command line reader scraping
the web version:
[https://github.com/sjmulder/nostt](https://github.com/sjmulder/nostt)

~~~
sverhagen
Hang on, I'm Dutch, I know it still exists, but how you'd say, is it still
"hugely popular"?

~~~
sjmulder
Personal observation, but also the app is #12 for news on the App Store and
NOS themselves stated in 2017 that the service is popular:

[https://www.spreekbuis.nl/npo-en-nos-over-de-toekomst-van-
te...](https://www.spreekbuis.nl/npo-en-nos-over-de-toekomst-van-teletekst/)

(I’m not going to argue about where to drawn the line between ‘hugely’ or
merely popular etc)

------
nayuki
Related: [https://www.azabani.com/2020/06/29/bad-apple-for-
taskmgr.htm...](https://www.azabani.com/2020/06/29/bad-apple-for-taskmgr.html)

~~~
q3k
Related:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-ckCeE_HUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-ckCeE_HUs)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAxWIAjz6S4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAxWIAjz6S4)

(ESP32 + Ikea FREKVENS)

------
monadic2
For reference on what teletext is:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teletext](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teletext)

~~~
chmod775
I wonder how this could pass anyone who's now older than 10 years by. Are
there countries that just never had (widespread adoption of) teletext?

Most people probably haven't used or seen teletext in years, but I'd expect
people to know what it is anyways because there's cultural references aplenty.

~~~
untog
Two things:

1\. AFAIK NTSC doesn’t support it, so North America never had it. There were
equivalent standards but not one universal one to unify around.

2\. Are there that many cultural references? I’m struggling to think of many
that I saw growing up and I’m in my thirties. It existed (and I used it a
lot!) but it wasn’t exactly part of the cultural zeitgeist. The internet had
already taken over.

~~~
wastedhours
I think the only cultural references I see are football-result nostalgia.
Quite a few do still crop up though (and even more so, almost every day I get
an ad for a Ceefax inspired mug with my team's results on it).

~~~
smcl
I too have fond memories of using Ceefax for my football news pre-internet -
the ones I remember were I think "302" for general football homepage or "310"
for Scottish football scores.

------
alexfoo
mikefax

------
sdfhbdf
Kind of off topic: Judging by the title it's another one of these write-ups on
how AAPL is the worst anti-competititve monopoly that is using its position to
do bad things. Thankfully it's something completely unrelated.

~~~
uxp100
Unless you're familiar with Bad Apple, that is. Sort of a meme, not exactly
sure why, I guess the visuals, as far as the song goes I think it's one of the
lesser Touhou tracks.

~~~
q3k
At some point the video became the standard thing to show on weird displays.
We mostly have Marcan to thank for that [1], I think.

Kind of like porting Doom to prove that you have code execution on something
that you never were meant to have code execution in the first place, but
instead to prove you can display full motion video on something that was never
meant to display full motion video.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSL0FDcsVJE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSL0FDcsVJE)

~~~
echelon
I remember seeing OpenLase after I developed a bunch of laser projector games
[1] [2]. I wish I had known about it back then. Python was a huge bottleneck,
and I had to come up with workarounds for the GIL and other problems.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x034jVB1avs&t=15s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x034jVB1avs&t=15s)

[2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XTi-jf-
ans](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XTi-jf-ans)

~~~
codetrotter
That’s very cool and inspirational! I’ve been wanting to do laser projection
too. Was your laser projector home built or bought online? If home built, do
you have some links describing how to do it? If bought online, do you have a
link to where you ordered it from?

